Ask HN: Best resources for first time campers? - crypto-jeronimo
======
gekkostate
Have you seen Outdoors Stackexchange [1]? It has questions and answers on a
variety of topics and although it might not have a definitive guide to camping
for first timers, it definitely has plenty of questions and answers that would
help.

And the great thing is, you can ask questions too!

[1]:
[https://outdoors.stackexchange.com/questions](https://outdoors.stackexchange.com/questions)

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
I hadn't, thanks!

